# Alto Question



## WagnerFan (Jan 14, 2011)

My daughter, who is fifteen, is planning to sing a classical piece for an upcoming event. She is an alto. I have been trying to find the appropriate piece for her voice. Does anyone have any suggestions for a 15 year-old Alto 2?


----------



## PatF (Dec 13, 2010)

Not exactly classical , but a beautiful traditional song for an alto - Blow the Wind Southerly:




Suitable for a young voice too.
Sorry - that clip isn't long enough - try this one


----------

